# sddm startet nicht

## Erdie

HI,

ich wollte auf kdeplama umsteigen und habe die xdm config auf sddm umgstellt.  Wenn der xdm service startet, wird der Bildschirm schwarz aber xorg schein zu laufen, in der Xorg.0.log steht nicht, dass er abbricht. Ich habe plasma nach dem upgrade guide installiert und sddm in der /etc/conf.d/xdm eingetragen. Woran kann das Problem liegen?

Update: Ich seht den Mauscursor als X, der xorg läuft also aber nix on top.

Gruesse 

Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Erdie,

in den meisten Fällen liegt es an den Berechtigungen seitens sddm auf X zuzugreifen.

Sofern noch nicht geschehen sollte hinzufügen des "sddm" Users zur "video" Gruppe helfen.

```
gpasswd --add sddm video
```

 und dann sddm neu starten - das sollte es idR schon gewesen sein :)

Schau dazu auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/Plasma_5_upgrade#SDDM_display_issues

----------

## Erdie

Das war es   :Very Happy: 

Josef, Du bist der Größte !

Danke

Martin

----------

## Erdie

Und schon das erste Problem:

Ordneransicht Wiget ist ein kleines 2x2cm großes Objekt. Wie bekommen man das größer? Ich versuche verzweifelt das mit den Maus am Rand anzupacken aber es tut sicht nichts. Habe schon versehenlich irgendwelche Files verschoben, man sieht ja nichts weil das so klein ist.  :Evil or Very Mad:   Sorry, ich bin etwas angesäuert, wie kann so etwas triviales zu einem Problem werden?

----------

## momonster

Links ins Widget klicken und gedrückt halten. Nach so etwa einer Sekunde sollte sich eine Seitenleiste am Widget öffnen und da kannst du die Größe ändern.

----------

## Erdie

Hab  ich auch grade herausgefunden, danke. Oh mann, der Spieltrieb der KDE Entwickler ist ich grenzenlos. Muß mich noch entscheiden, ob ich das lieben oder hassen soll  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es keinen Filemanager mehr? 

Habe mir den alten Dolphin installiert. Ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr Standard.

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Gibt es keinen Filemanager mehr? 
> 
> Habe mir den alten Dolphin installiert. Ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr Standard.

 

dolphin ist immer noch der "standard" filemanager eines KDE desktops. Kann aber gut sein, dass dolphin noch nicht auf KF5 portiert wurde.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   Gibt es keinen Filemanager mehr? 
> 
> Habe mir den alten Dolphin installiert. Ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr Standard. 
> 
> dolphin ist immer noch der "standard" filemanager eines KDE desktops. Kann aber gut sein, dass dolphin noch nicht auf KF5 portiert wurde.

 

Der 15.12er ist schon kde5, halt noch in testing. Im kde-Overlay liegt auch noch der 16.04er, ebenfalls kde5.

Erdie, kann das evtl. die Ursache für dein kio-slave-Problem sein? (kde4-dolphin vs. kde5-environment)

----------

## Erdie

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*    *Erdie wrote:*   Gibt es keinen Filemanager mehr? 
> 
> Habe mir den alten Dolphin installiert. Ist jetzt wohl nicht mehr Standard. 
> 
> dolphin ist immer noch der "standard" filemanager eines KDE desktops. Kann aber gut sein, dass dolphin noch nicht auf KF5 portiert wurde. 
> ...

 

Gut möglich, ich helfe mit jetzt mit dem gftp aus. Auffällig ist, dass die Server mit port <> 22 nicht funktionieren, also die Nomenklatur <hostname>:<irgendwas> verwenden. Dass allerding auf dem ftp Server meines Wegspace auch kein file angezeigt wird, ist verwunderlich. Mein Kodi Raspberrypi funktioniert, der auf der NAS mit anderem ssh port nicht. Ich habe da noch keine Logik entdeckt. Leider habe ich momentan auch nicht die Zeit, ewig herumzusuchen. Irgendwie fällt das in den Kategorie "nervig"   :Wink: 

----------

